# End of the line for IBM's Cell what does this mean for the PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have found an article that says IBM will stop making the Cell in 2010 how will this effect the future of the PS3.:huh:

http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2009/11/end-of-the-line-for-ibms-cell.ars


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

There are plenty of alternative processors. I think they will be just fine. Plus this is the development end not the manufacturing.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't see a new generation of the PS3 coming out if Sony does things the way it has done it in the past.

Sept. 1995 PlayStation is launched in the U.S.
Jul. 2000 PS One is launched
Oct. 2000 PS2 is launched
Oct. 2004 PS2 Slim is launched
Nov. 2006 PS3 is launched
Sept. 2009 PS3 slim is launched

If you look at this info every time Sony has put out a Slim version of the original console a new system was not to far behind. So could we see PS4 in let's say 2 years kinda looks that way. Finding this article makes more likely that it may happen sooner than 2 years.IMO


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ares said:


> I don't see a new generation of the PS3 coming out if Sony does things the way it has done it in the past.
> 
> Sept. 1995 PlayStation is launched in the U.S.
> Jul. 2000 PS One is launched
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure on that one. The PS3 is nowhere near at it's limits for a system. I think it will be a bit longer product life this time around. Sony has indicated this several times.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony has said the PS3 should be around for a while but now you have 2 of the 3 companies pulling out of the cell. Sony sold all it manufacturing plants to Toshiba in 2008 and now IBM is about to stop development it just looks like a bad sign of things to come.


----------

